# New here!



## JenniK0904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, my husband finally talked me into joining this site to learn and possibly run some logs.

We have both been using and researching for a long time and I enjoy it. 

He told me there is an excellent Female section here where I can learn a lot and ask all of the questions he cannot answer.

I look forward to meeting all of you and becoming a part of this community!

Jen


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2013)

JenniK0904, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, look who decided to join the ranks of awesomeness! 

Happy you are on here babe and I know you will make a lot of friends and find a new better looking man as well.

Just look out for Diesel Jimmy. He is my heart throb.

Have fun and post up some pics gorgeous!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome! Rob careful she may learn of your closet homo status. ;-) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JenniK0904 (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I can already tell I will like this place! OSL, he talks about you a lot so you should be careful!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, I step away from my phone for a minute and all this happens.


----------



## sneedham (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice welcome aboard..............


----------



## Sherk (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## vio26 (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome bro!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 12, 2013)

vio26 said:


> Welcome bro!



Dude, that's my wife lol.


----------



## Nycoto (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my LG-MS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brazey (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

welcome.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> Dude, that's my wife lol.



Who's your wife Diesel jimmy or Jenik0904


----------



## JenniK0904 (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Who's your wife Diesel jimmy or Jenik0904



JenniK


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

JenniK0904 said:


> JenniK



That's debatable... And if Robbie keeps trying to steal jimmy from me there's gonna be trouble!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> That's debatable... And if Robbie keeps trying to steal jimmy from me there's gonna be trouble!



LOL don't make me keep my pimp hand strong. Here is the deal, we will do 50/50 with DJ and I'll throw in my wife as insurance. Sound good?


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweet!  your a good negotiator. But before I agree wife pics or gtfo. I know you have them...


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 13, 2013)

It really is a fair trade lol


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sold you get jimmy I'll take wifey


----------



## JenniK0904 (Jul 13, 2013)

Whoa, wtf?! LOL


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

You didn't know this was a swappers website? I'll be by around 7pm be ready.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ugh.....................


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2013)

_*

Welcome Jen !!!
*_


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to my board.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 13, 2013)

ROID said:


> Welcome to my board.



Well she said, and I quote, it's her board now bitch. 

Yes, she is the devil.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 14, 2013)

Owe nvm rob its your girl lol welcome.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Owe nvm rob its your girl lol welcome.



Doesnt make her any nicer.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Your husband directed you to the right place that's for sure. What type of questions did you have about running logs? What type of products are you interested in? What about supplement stacks? Are you tracking your macros currently? What do you use right now?


----------



## JenniK0904 (Jul 14, 2013)

Right now I'm running Anavar and MT2.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 14, 2013)

We have been doing an experiment with a few different peptide companies. 

Extreme peptides, who I usually like, didn't have very good MT II. I would have thought the quality would have been better due to my luck with their research chems.

We both ran Purchase Peptides MTII and have had really good results. We both went a few shades darker and the price was right.

I just started using hardcore peptides MTII and it seems potent as well. The libido side of it is really the first verification you get from the product in my opinion. I ran 2mgs yesterday and have had random boners non stop.


----------



## JenniK0904 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm as dark as I've ever been and I only go tanning once a wk. Trial and error for now as far as dose goes. We didn't know how much I should be taking. 1mgs 3x a week the first week, .5mgs everyday the second week and now I'm going to see if I can maintain at 1mg once a wk. Yeah, I've got new moles but I like them, they're rather cute in my opinion. Lol @ random boners, we can call them that


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, random boners..........


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2013)

Swfl said:


> That's debatable... And if Robbie keeps trying to steal jimmy from me there's gonna be trouble!




DUDE WTF!!!

I thought it was established Dieseljimmy was my wife...er...I mean...

crap


now I need a new e-flirt

I hat u all


more officially; welcome to the board JenniK


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> Welcome



She's going to be running several logs of different sources anavar, winstrol, T3 and clen..........just an idea lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

